# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galstenen

## wilma

Ik ben al enkele jaren snel moe en heb heel weinig weerstand. Nu zijn er onlangs galstenen bij mij geconstateerd, niet 1 of 2 maar wel een stuk of 10 wat kleinere. Kunnen die de oorzaak zijn van mijn moeheid en slechte weerstand?? Wie heeft hier ook ervaring mee??

----------


## Erika

Hoi, ik heb vorig jaar een galblaasoperatie gehad. Ik kwam er in mei 2002 ongeveer achter dat ik last had van galstenen, nadat ik een paar weken aanvallen had gehad. Bij terugdenken en dingen bij elkaar optellen, kwam ik tot de conclusie dat ik ze al heel lang gehad moet hebben, zonder aanvallen, maar wel met veel andere klachten. Daaronder zat ook veel moeheid en ik heb het meer gehoord. Maar of dat met die galstenen te maken heeft gehad weet ik natuurlijk niet zeker. En ja, verminderde weerstand op zich ken ik niet zo, maar ik ben sowieso niet zo vatbaar voor verkoudheden en zo. Griep heb ik al zeker 20 jaar niet meer gehad. Wat ik in al die periode wel vaak had was misselijkheid en een algeheel niet lekker gevoel. Maar dat had dus alles te maken met die galstenen en niet met een verminderde weerstand. (denk ik)Als je nog specifieke dingen wilt weten mag je rustig vragen. Je mag me ook prive mailen als je wilt. Sterkte Erika

----------


## nina

Hallo, ik (41) heb net mijn galblaas laten verwijderen. Gelukkig kon het laparascopisch. Als je niet &#39;female, forty, fertile, fatty or family genetically disposed&#39; bent wordt er vaak niet bij de galblaas gezocht. Pas na 10-15 jaar last, werd er bij mij een echo gemaakt van de galblaas. Deze bleek 10 stenen van 1,5-2,0 cm te bevatten. Ik had altijd een zeurende pijn een half uur na het eten, mits er een beetje vet in zat. Ik had ook die bekende pijn tussen de schouders (lijkt op rug- of vermoeidheidsklachten) en kon niet snel verteren. Vaak voelde ik me gewoon niet goed. Je leeft toch ook met een soort dagelijkse handicap; vaak hield de pijn mij ook &#39;s nachts wakker. Dat algeheel vermoeid zijn is volgens mij te verklaren doordat een galblaas met stenen vaak ontstoken raakt. Dan moet je lichaam extra hard werken. Bij de operatie bleek dat mijn galblaas verscheidene malen ontstoken was geweest. Bij mijn moeder was dat ook het geval en dat had haar waarschijnlijk zo vermoeid. Het maken van stenen zit in onze genen. Mijn buik is na een week nog aardig beurs, maar ik kan weer gewoon eten. Aan te raden&#33;

----------


## marianne

ik heb al een lange tijd last van mijn buik en rug, eigenlijk is deze pijn altijd aanwezig,maar dan een beetje op de achtergrond en met vlagen voel ik het behoorlijk, had ook al een lange tijd vage klachten van moe, vaak een draaierig gevoel in de maag ,vaak obstipatie enz. via huiarts echo laten maken en daar werd galsteen geconstateerd, ik ga nu terug naar de huisarts om dit te bespreken, ik heb gehoord dat je er medicijnen voor kan krijgen en dat je deze wel een geruime tijd moet gebruiken en dat ze na van loop van tijd dan toch weer terug komen, maar dat ze ook verwijderd kunnen worden.
ik weet niet wat nu verstandig is? wie heeft dit zo ook gehad.
of kan iets over zijn bevinding vertellen

----------


## Gast231

Ik heb galstenen gehad alleen ik heb er lang mee gelopen terwijl ik wel die aanvallen had gehad. Ik had er tientallen alleen ben ik meteen geopereerd, tenminste na een week aangezien dat mijn alvleesklier was onstoken aangezien er een steentje tegenaan beukte... Over medicijnen weet ik niks maar uiteindelijk wordt je toch geopereerd want ze komen toch weer terug en als je er eenmaal hebt en veel pijn, is er geen houden meer aan..

----------


## Loes

Ik heb wel wat vragen wat de galstenen betreft ???
Wat waren bij jullie de klachten ook ontlasting.
Ik loop al 9 mnd met klachten en op de echo niets te zien althans toen nog niet.
Ik ga terug naar de huisarts wat mijn hele leven staat op zijn kop ik ben steeds moe enz.
Eerst dacht de huisarts de overgang ook dit heb ik laten onderzoeken maar nee.
Ik heb inmiddels wel wat onderzoeken achter de rug maar ik ben er vrijwel zeker van dat het de galblaas is.
Ik ben begonnen met gele ontlasting en steken boven in de rug gevolgd door maag zuur nu heb ik een dof gevoel rechts boven in de buik en de ontlasing was vandag donker groen.
Ik hoef maar wat te eten of drinken en ja dan heb ik het gevoel alsof een elastiek onder mijn rib kast zich aanspant.
Ik heb wel een ct gehad maar die was voor de lever, en die is ok.
Help want ik word er overspannen van.

----------


## Lady

Mijn man had als klacht:een pijnlijke plek boven in zijn rug,en last van zijn maag.
Echo gemaakt:galstenen.
De galblaas is 2 mnd geleden verwijderd,maar de klachten zijn er nog.
Bleken ook geen stenen te zitten,maar was wel wat ontstoken.
Nu denken ze dat het de alvleesklier kan zijn......
Succes allemaal.

----------


## lotus 28

ik ben al jaren ontzettend moe en voel me vaak niet 100%. onlangs is geconstateerd na een heftige aanval dat ik galstenen heb en sta nu op de wachtlijst om de galblaas te laten verwijderen. Het punt nu alleen is dat ik afgelopen week 2 aanvallen achter elkaar heb gehad en ik gewoon nu volledig uitgeput ben. als ik een aanval heb gehad dan ben ik 2 dagen gewoon volledig op.. netals of een trein over je heen is gekomen. wie herkent dit en heeft misschien wat tips. want om zo door te gaan tot oktober is wel aardig wat. ik ben een alleenstaande moeder van 3 kids en dat gaat allemaal wel door maar dat gaat zo ontzettend moeizaam.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Lotus,

Ik weet wat het is om zo'n aanval van galstenen te hebben.
Dat je zo verschrikkelijk uitgeput bent na zo'n galsteenkoliek, is niet zo heel verwonderlijk. Je lichaam moet zo hard werken tijdens zo'n aanval, dat ie gewoon helemaal op raakt. Zolang galstenen in de galblaas blijven veroorzaken zij meestal geen klachten. Komen ze echter in de afvoerende galgang naar de darm terecht, dan veroorzaken ze daar vaak een obstructie. Meestal zeer pijnlijke galkolieken zijn het gevolg. Jou darm wil dan het 'vreemde' voorwerp verwijderen en gaat zich verzetten om het ding eruit te krijgen. Als het steentje de darm uit is, of de darm is te moe geraakt van al dat werken om het steentje eruit te krijgen, dan is die aanval ook voorbij.
Vervolgens voel je enkele dagen erna nog dat je zo'n aanval hebt gehad.
Door gezond te eten, kunt je de kans op een galsteenkoliek verminderen:
Eet weinig verzadigde vetten en veel vezels. 
Drink voldoende, dat wil zeggen meer dan twee liter per dag. 
Drink niet meer dan twee glazen alcohol per dag. 
Zolang jij nog niet geopereerd bent aan je galblaas zou ik je adviseren om heel weinig vet eten te gebruiken. Vet eten kan opnieuw zo'n aanval oproepen.

Heel veel sterkte de komende tijd

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Melanie1975

Hallo allemaal,

Ik weet sinds 3 dagen dat ik galstenen heb. Ik had 12 jaar geleden erg last van maar toen wist ik nog niet wat mij mankeerde, en 9 jaar geleden had ik ook kollieken.
Zo...nu ik het dus weet en gisteren met een chirurg erover sprak, raadt hij mij aan om mijn galblaas te verwijderen. (via een kijkoperatie - dagopname)
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?? Ik begin een beetje te twijfelen of ik mijn galblaas daadwerkelijk zomaar moet laten verwijderen.

Aub reageer snel want over 1 week heb ik al een afspraak bij de verdoving-meneer.

groetjes Melanie

----------


## Annamartina

> ik ben al jaren ontzettend moe en voel me vaak niet 100%. onlangs is geconstateerd na een heftige aanval dat ik galstenen heb en sta nu op de wachtlijst om de galblaas te laten verwijderen. Het punt nu alleen is dat ik afgelopen week 2 aanvallen achter elkaar heb gehad en ik gewoon nu volledig uitgeput ben. als ik een aanval heb gehad dan ben ik 2 dagen gewoon volledig op.. netals of een trein over je heen is gekomen. wie herkent dit en heeft misschien wat tips. want om zo door te gaan tot oktober is wel aardig wat. ik ben een alleenstaande moeder van 3 kids en dat gaat allemaal wel door maar dat gaat zo ontzettend moeizaam.


Hoi,

Je kan je huisarts om diclofenac vragen. Ik heb zelf de zetpillen, omdat ik steeds zo misselijk ben. Help mij erg goed. Ik sta ook op de wachtlijst voor de operatie. Is met die pillen en geen vet eten goed vol te houden.
Sterkte ermee.

----------


## Annamartina

Je kan prima zonder galblaas, dus als je er last van hebt, waarom dan niet. Ben je er van af!

----------


## jackieshot

> ik ben al jaren ontzettend moe en voel me vaak niet 100%. onlangs is geconstateerd na een heftige aanval dat ik galstenen heb en sta nu op de wachtlijst om de galblaas te laten verwijderen. Het punt nu alleen is dat ik afgelopen week 2 aanvallen achter elkaar heb gehad en ik gewoon nu volledig uitgeput ben. als ik een aanval heb gehad dan ben ik 2 dagen gewoon volledig op.. netals of een trein over je heen is gekomen. wie herkent dit en heeft misschien wat tips. want om zo door te gaan tot oktober is wel aardig wat. ik ben een alleenstaande moeder van 3 kids en dat gaat allemaal wel door maar dat gaat zo ontzettend moeizaam.


Zorg dat je geen vet eet, de komende periode, ik heb al 6 x zo'n aanval gehad, en ja, je bent een paar dagen van de wereld,
Eet nu heel weinig vet en heb de laatste 3 maanden geen aanval meer gehad, mijn galblaas gaat eruit over drie weken , hoewel ik nu begin te twijfelen of ik er goed aan doe nu het beter met me gaat..
sterkte in ieder geval..

----------


## zonnebloem1971

Hallo, weet iemand of galstenen die "gewoon" in de galblaas zitten ook alle klachten kunnen veroorzaken? Mijn vader heeft ze nl in de galblaas, maar de specialist blijft volhouden dat zijn klachten, die wel precies overeenkomen met de klachten behorende bij al die galsteenproblematiek, daar niet door komen. Mijn vader vergaat nu al weken van de pijn en ze weten gewoon niet wat het is. Mijn gevoel zegt dat het wel die galblaas is.

----------


## fairytale30

> Hallo, weet iemand of galstenen die "gewoon" in de galblaas zitten ook alle klachten kunnen veroorzaken? Mijn vader heeft ze nl in de galblaas, maar de specialist blijft volhouden dat zijn klachten, die wel precies overeenkomen met de klachten behorende bij al die galsteenproblematiek, daar niet door komen. Mijn vader vergaat nu al weken van de pijn en ze weten gewoon niet wat het is. Mijn gevoel zegt dat het wel die galblaas is.



Galstenen die nog in de galblaas zitten kunnen idd gal kolieken geven. Dus aanhoudende pijn, of pijn aanvallen.
Dus het kan idd wel.

----------


## dotito

> Hallo, weet iemand of galstenen die "gewoon" in de galblaas zitten ook alle klachten kunnen veroorzaken? Mijn vader heeft ze nl in de galblaas, maar de specialist blijft volhouden dat zijn klachten, die wel precies overeenkomen met de klachten behorende bij al die galsteenproblematiek, daar niet door komen. Mijn vader vergaat nu al weken van de pijn en ze weten gewoon niet wat het is. Mijn gevoel zegt dat het wel die galblaas is.


Ga evt opzoek naar een ander dokter/specialist vraag desnoods om een echo. Is toch niet normaal dat hij aanhoudende pijn heeft. Galstenen kan je laten verwijderen met de laser. Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte!

----------


## zonnebloem1971

Bedankt voor jullie reacties. Er zijn scans en een echo gemaakt en daaruit blijkt dat er galstenen in de galblaas zitten, maar volgens de arts kunnen die geen klachten veroorzaken omdat ze niet zweven en niets blokkeren. Mijn vader heeft ook kanker en nu zeggen ze eigenlijk gewoon dat de kanker die pijn daar veroorzaakt ondanks dat de kanker op een heel andere plek zit en er helemaal geen uitzaaiingen zijn, waar we eerder wel bang voor waren. Mijn vader krijgt over twee weken een second opinion in het A. v. Leeuwenhoek, misschien weten ze daar ook meer over die pijnen.

----------


## dotito

Heel veel sterkte toegewenst!

----------

